# ابحث عن قائمه باسماء و عناوين شركات الاجهزة الطبية



## احمد الشاذلى1 (6 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ارجو المساعده العاجلة في البحث عن قائمه باسماء و عناوين شركات الاجهزة الطبية نظرا للحاجة الضروريه لعمل .
وجزاكم الله خير
:11:​


----------



## soma-20 (8 يونيو 2011)

في اي مدينة ؟


----------



## وائـل (3 مارس 2012)

الرياض لو سمحتوا ..

لا عدمتم الأجر


----------



## Abuowda (25 يوليو 2012)

?


----------



## Abuowda (25 يوليو 2012)

?4


----------

